# The search continues



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

13 yr old thoroughbred Thoughts? Just one pic again. Sorry.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm no good at conformation, but I think that you are not going to have a fun time finding a saddle to fit that horse.

As someone who went through several poorly-fitting saddles, over a year of headaches, and a lamed pony, I have to say that if I ever buy a riding horse again I will buy one that has a back that is much closer to the norm. I do NOT want to go through that again.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

High wither, longish back. Nothing strikes me as obviously 'wrong' about her, except appears that behind the wither there could be a bit of 'dropping' or more curvature than normal of the spine. Maybe just muscle/atrophy/fitness is needed. Or maybe not & it's just the bigger than normal wither making it look that way. Apart from wither clearance, I can't see any more obvious causes of saddle fit prob from just that one pic. Can't really see her hooves with that light/colour, but angle of pasterns & hairline suggests her fores may be a bit 'run forward' which is not 'conformation' and is not permanent - is fixable , if it is the case.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She's cute and a Thoroughbred and looks it.
With no muscle tone I would expect her back to drop as it is.
She is lacking the fat pad under the wither, whether she is lacking actual weight can't tell from that picture accurately.
For the right price, recognizing she will need some work to be brought back to her glory, she could be a nice find.
I see nothing glaringly wrong with her...she is pretty balanced with angles matching top and bottom and front to back..
I would go see her in person as the picture is enticing but in-person look see is the only way you will know yea or nay.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

Apparently not difficult to saddle. Narrow tree and half pad I’m told


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

Problem is she’s from rehomimg so if you like you buy They are asking 3000 cdn I don’t feel comfortable doing that hence the reason for posts and lack of pics. Saw video she seems to move well. Doesn’t say no to jumps and has been there done that


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Little said:


> Apparently not difficult to saddle. Narrow tree and half pad I’m told


*Might be* that is why the wither area looks like that, 'dropped'. And while horses shouldn't have 'fat pads', I think HLG probably means the muscle seems to be lacking at the rear of the scapula/base of wither, which is commonly due to ill fitting, too narrow saddles. I would not imagine this horse needs a narrow tree in the least, but that, as is common, it's been set too far forward on her, interfered with the scapula & caused atrophy, maybe some damage to the cartilage extension of the scapula.


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

Ok that makes sense


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like her. I bet she moved quite nicely. Thirteen is a good age, too.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Little said:


> Apparently not difficult to saddle. Narrow tree and half pad I’m told


I can tell you from experience, this horse will be a nightmare to find a properly fitting saddle for. I have one built just like her, and his shoulders are medium-wide to wide when in proper work - but to get a saddle that fits his shoulder and also provides proper wither clearance...it's a real headache.

I'm not staying it's a reason not to buy her, but for me - I don't want to go back through another saddle fitting headache.

If you have access to a reputable saddle fitter, she meets all of your criteria on the gound & undersaddle, and she passes a PPE (pre-purchase exam), I say why not.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Other than saddle fit issues, I'd have her aged by a vet to make sure she's only 13.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Well worth taking the time to go check her out in person.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So your "rehoming" to me sounds like a kill pen yard and her ransom has been priced at $3,000 CDN...
That's a lot of money to spend for a horse you know nothing about up front and personal.
Although she appears nice...till you can get hands-on and astride to see what she can do, do what they say she can do my money would stay in my pocket.
Although I have a heart and feel for horses sent to "rehoming yards" there is often a reason why they ended up in such a place.
Sometimes they are just dime-a-dozen so dumped...but this one...not with "a record" claimed of BTDT..
You want pictures of her lip rolled cause if she is what they claim she is/might/should be tattooed and that is proof-positive of age at least and a lot whole lot more once you have a name and number.
I would want a full vet check, including flexxions with pictures done of hooves, knees and hocks at the least..
A horse who has been there, done it doesn't end up in a situation like this unless something else is occurring.
She could of been sold for a realistic price and she by appearances was not neglected and starved so then what...
I would not part so fast with my money till I had some facts of what it isn't and do some work of uncovering what it is that sent her down the line...
It doesn't have to be physical issues either but mental if she is burned-out to the show ring and no longer can compete without a meltdown makes her undesirable to a competition rider...and sold to a unsuspecting...
Look with the eyes and brain before letting your heart intrude..you need to see, touch and work with this or any horse in person not purchase from what is told... :|
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> So your "rehoming" to me sounds like a kill pen yard and her ransom has been priced at $3,000 CDN... ...claimed of BTDT..


'CDN' means nothing to me so I ignored that bit - is it equivalent to USD or something? If so, yeah that is a LOOOT for a 'rescue'. And what does BTDT mean?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@loosie BTDT = Been There Done That. An experienced horse that isn't fazed by anything.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

loosie said:


> 'CDN' means nothing to me so I ignored that bit - is it equivalent to USD or something? If so, yeah that is a LOOOT for a 'rescue'. And what does BTDT mean?



I believe Canadian is a bit more than the dollar in value.


BTDT = Been There Done That , in other words a veteran and seasoned horse who is reliable and steady a ride..
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Her back doesn't bother me. If you ride western, a cutback, built up pad will help tremendously. My old TB has withers like that. She wasn't particularly hard to fit. A bighorn western fit her, a wintec western fit her. I think my Fabtron would probably work too. 

She rode in a collegiate english as well. 

A cutout pad for the withers, and make sure your saddle isn't too wide... Her back shape doesn't bother me in the least.


----------

